# One Plane Cut Swing



## BurleyGolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello-

I am new to the forum and would like to intro-duce myself. I am a golf instructor and have to my credit the first on-line golf academy on the Internet. I have developed a swing that is based off of Ben Hogan and Jim Hardy's teachings called the One Plane Cut. I work with tour players all over the world and love to talk about golf, the swing to be on point. I have written a book that will be out soon called the One Plane Cut Hogan's Secret Angle. I love to talk about golf with all levels of players, and do not be afraid if you want to ask a question, I will answer.
I have attached a link below to my swing and hope if you enjoy it you would tell me, and if you don't tell me why. I am very open to opinion's of others. Thank you.

One Plane Cut


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hi and welcome to the site i hope your time here and that we can learn something of you and hopefully we can share our knowlegde with you too.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Burleygolf... I hope you return to our site to see this...

Please approach the administrator, (Truebluefan), about advertising on this site. Since links within your site lead to products and lessons you charge for, that breaks our rule about advertising.

If you would like to support our site, I'm sure you would be very welcomed.

Otherwise, i will have to shortly delete this thread and I hate to do that because what you have appears a lot more logical than some gadgets we see ads for.


----------

